# Change a XD40sc to a XD9cs?



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can convert a XD40 sub-compact to a XD9 sub-compact. 

Barrel - magazines. Extractor or anything else?

Thanks!


----------

